

Code Inflation (code grows exponentially) [pdf] - lkrubner
http://www.computer.org/cms/Computer.org/ComputingNow/issues/2015/04/mso2015020010.pdf

======
lkrubner
Interesting:

"Software too can grow exponentially fast, especially after an initial
prototype is created. For example, each Mars lander that NASA launched in the
past four de- cades used more code than all the missions before it combined.
We can see the same effect in just about every other application domain.”

